# مشروع سريع



## مهندس انتاج سوري (3 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على بعض المراجع باللغة العربية عن تشكيل المعادن :
1- قص المعادن
2- حني المعادن
3- ثني المعادن
4- درفلة المعادن
5- سحب المعادن
6- لحام المعادن
أين المهندسين المحترفين ؟؟؟​


----------

